# Windows 64 Bit hat keine Zukunft  (!)



## amdintel (30. Juli 2009)

*An wahre Wunde glaube ich heute mitte 2009 nicht mehr , das Windows XP/Vista 64 hat sich nicht durchgesetzt, jedenfalls wenn man sich die Entwicklung 
von Software und Treiber näher an kuckt !*
Zu dieser Erkenntnis bin ich heute mitte 2009 bekommen, nach dem ich mal ein bisschen   recherchiert habe !
Mein Posting sollt für Aufklärung sorgen   .

Ein 64 Bit hat ja den Vorteil, dass das OS mehr Ram verwalten kann als 3.2 MB und angeblich beim kopieren von sehr großen Datein schneller reagiert ?
letzteres erreicht man  auch ,wenn man sein 32 Bit OS Vista auf das Optimum optimiert allerdings auch  , 
ich hatte 4 Wochen ein 64 Bit Vista und könnte dies jeder Zeit heute  wieder neu installieren, 
nur habe ich es auf dem einem PC , der ein zigste der 64 Bit hatte , das 64 Bit runter geschissen und eine 32 Bit Version installiert,  weil sehr wichtige Ext. HW wurde nicht   unterstützt wurde 
ich konnte also diesen PC nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzten und hatte mich 4 Wochen mit dem 64 Bit Vista nur rum ärgert 

64 Bit Windows wird nur sehr unzureichend unterstützt und das hat sich selbst mitte 2009 nicht geändert !

Die meisten Anwendungen und Tools für Windows sind nur in der 32 Bit Fassung erhältlich,

ich bin so frei nun nenne gleich mal ein paar  :

nur für 32 Bit 
Der Firefox  und Thunderbird ,AbiWord , diverse System
und Programme für Vista,

und selbst Adobe Flash Player  64 bit für XP/Vista 
Adobe Flash Player 64 bit - Google-Suche
sucht man heute immer noch vergebens .

IE7Pro v2.4.6 (07/03/09) hat diese Neue Version draus gebraucht 
Download IE7Pro

diese wird auch nur noch in der 32 Bit Variante angeboten, nur eine alte Version die 2.3 gibt es in einer 64 Bit Fassung für den IE 7 64 Bit .

diverse Ext. Fax Geräte und Drucker keine 64 Bit Driver für XP und Vista und wenn dann nur in einer Fehlerhaften Beta Version  dazu sage ich doll eine dolle Entwicklung .

meinen I7 920 z.b. könnte ich mit 32 MB Ram aufrüsten, wenn ich wollte nur was habe ich davon  unter Windows ? nicht viel oder sehr wenig, wenn die meisten Tools und Programme nur in 32 Bit sind und in einer 64 Bit Umgebung ausgeführt werden, sehr problematisch wird es dann bei Treibern , wenn diese nur in 32 Bit zu bekommen sind 

Abhilfe oder einzige Möglichkeit, weiterhin ein 32 Bit Windows nutzte den PC mit 3.3 GB Ram so belassen und sein Windows 32 Bit so zu optimieren, das es sparsam mit Ram un geht (u.a für Vista das Sp2 installieren ).

tcha leude was meint ihr dazu, ist doch eine ganze schöne verarschung mit dem 64 Bit XP/Vista


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> tcha leude was meint ihr dazu,


 Ich meine dazu das das besser in deinen Blog gepasst hätte.

Und zur Info: Ich hab auf mehreren PCs 64-Bit Windows Versionen installiert. Und solange man Hardware von namenhaften Herstellern kauft (und nicht siene Antiquitären Komponenten weiterverwendet) gibts dafür auch Treiber.
Software/Spiele die es nicht in einer 64-Bit Version gibt kann man mit einer Anpassung zur Verwendung von mehr Speicher übereden (war mal nen Artikel in der PCGH).


----------



## DrSin (30. Juli 2009)

Die Programme die wirklich unmengen an Ram brauchen (Photoshop etc) gibt es in 64Bit Versionen.
Und solang 64Bit Betriebssyteme 32Bit Programme problemlos unterstützen seh ich keinen Zwang für einen eintwickler ein sauber laufendes 32Bit Programm auf 64Bit umzuschreiben, wenn dieses nie in eine Speichernutzung >3GB schreiten würde.

Treiber? Gehen alle, selbst für olle USB-Soundkarten, Aldi Scanner, etc.
Ich möchte 64Bit nicht mehr missen, seit 2 Jahren nutz ich es und will bestimmt nicht mehr zurück, und ich frag mich ernsthaft wie man auf die Idee kommen kann das 64Bit ne Verarsche sei.
Ein Architekturwechseln ist nicht mal eben so gemacht.
Es kommt nach und nach.
Office kommt jetzt zb in der 64Bit Fassung und viele andere Programme werden noch folgen, Firefox ist auch schon angekündigt.


----------



## DonBes (30. Juli 2009)

Versteh ich gar nicht so richtig,ich nutze nur 64bit und ausser dass ich keine Firewall finde die hier funzt,funzt alles andere problemlos. Ich denke "_64 Bit Windows wird nur sehr unzureichend unterstützt und das hat sich selbst mitte 2009 nicht geändert !_" trifft nicht zu!Ich hatte wegen 64 bit schon lange keine Probleme ausser beim Wechsel von XP 32bit zu Vista 64bit eben mit der kostenlosen Firewall^^aber das war letztes Jahr.


----------



## amdintel (30. Juli 2009)

das ist ja aber rein rum gemaschle wenn es keine 64 Bit Treiber gibt, 
nö von meinem Fax geht der 32 Bit von Vista nicht, 
die Fax Softw. lieft auch nicht mit 64 Bit Vista , 
der  Fax Drucker Sppoler  ist inkompatibel zu 64 Bit ,
was bedeutet hatte, das ich von dem PC wo 64 Bit drauf war, ich  kein Fax verschicken konnte und umständlich extra meinen anderen PC extra an schalten musste, 
wo 32 Bit drauf ist , ich kann hier vom jeden PC eigentlich ein Fax senden, nur habe ich nicht ständig immer alle PC laufen, sondern immer nur einem PC am laufen .

sehr interessant : http://tipps-tricks-kniffe.de/kein-flashplayer-fuer-windows-vista-64-bit/
das war 2007,   ist also (mom ich zähle mal nach.... 2  Jahre her ) heute ist mitte 2009 !
wenn also das 64 Bit so doll sein soll, warum wird es immer noch nicht unterstützt 2009 ?


----------



## Artur72 (30. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist ja aber rein rum gemaschle wenn es keine 64 Bit Treiber gibt,
> nö von meinem Fax geht der 32 Bit von Vista nicht,
> die Fax Softw. lieft auch nicht mit 64 Bit Vista ,
> der  Fax Drucker Sppoler  ist inkompatibel zu 64 Bit ,
> ...




Oh mein Gott...fuer normal Nutzer ala Office und Internet reicht die 32bit vollkommen aus, wer jedoch Photoshop benutzt oder viele Sachen gleichzeitig macht braucht schon 64bit, um mehr als 4GB Ram nutzen zu koennen, ausserdem ist 64bit die Zukunft und das es keine Treiberunterstuetzung gibt, ist Quatsch! Alles grossen und auch kleinen Hersteller bieten fuer beide Versionen Treiber an, sogar bei den Discounter PC gehts Du regst dich jetzt nur auf weil dein Drucker und Fax nicht gehen, da hast wohl oder uebel Pech gehabt, dass kan jedem Mal passieren, aber dafuer gleich eine ganze Architektur in Frage zu stellen, halt ich fuer Bloedsinn!!!

Edit: und solange die 32bit Programme wie Firefox unter 64bit laufen ist doch alles super ich, ich denke nicht das ein Browser oder ein Mailprogramm umbedingt 64bit sein muss, da es ja eh nicht mehr als 4GB nutzen wird und da sie ja auch so laufen, wenn kuemmerts?!


----------



## Kadauz (30. Juli 2009)

amdintel braucht mal wieder seine Portion Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## DrSin (30. Juli 2009)

1. Es liegt am Hersteller der Hardware passende Treiber zu liefern, nicht auf der Seite des Betriebssystems. 

2. Was hast du mit deinem Flash? Bei mir ging von Anfang an Flash genau wie jetzt auch... es muss nicht alles in 64Bit geschrieben sein!


----------



## Legion47 (30. Juli 2009)

Teilweise muss ich mich amdintel anschließen, denn auch die Talk&Surf-Software von Siemens Gigaset läuft unter dem 64bit Vista meines Vaters nicht.
Teilweise muss ich aber auch widersprechen, denn das ist die einzige Ausnahme die wir bisher entdeckt haben.

Es wird immer Inkompatibilitäten geben.
Wo glaub ich das Problem liegt, dass 64bit sicht noch nicht so recht durchgesetzt hat, ist Vista. Vista war mehr oder minder das erste Consumer-BS, das es auch als 64bit-Version gab. (Okay, da war auch XP 64bit, aber zumindest ich habe davon erst nach Vista erfahren.) Die Akzeptanz von Vista war nie so gut wie erhofft und erwartet. Und die Hersteller müssen effizient arbeiten, weshalb sie nur Treiber programmieren, wenn auch eine breite Masse da ist, die diese Treiber gebrauchen kann. "Keiner" wollte Vista 64bit also keine Treiber für Vista 64bit.

Ich hoffe auf eine größere Akzeptanz von Windows 7, auch in 64bit, sodass 32bit-Betriebssysteme in naher Zukunft die Nische darstellen, aus der 64bit jetzt langsam rauskommt.


----------



## amdintel (30. Juli 2009)

Mond an Erde ... HALLLOOO  merkst du es eigentlich noch?
wenn man seinen PC nur zum spielen benutzte und sich an der Oberflächliche von Vista erfreuen und sich das den ganzen tag an kuckt, braucht man auch keinen PC,
da kann man sich gleich eine Spiel Konsole kaufen .
Es gibt aber im Gegensatz zu dir Leute die mit dem PC arbeiten und wichtige Sachen sicher übert Fax verschicken müssen, u.a Ersatz Teil Bestellungen und Aufträge wo Persönliche Daten drin stehen und man so was nicht über das Internet erledigen kann, wegen Sicherheits Risiko, wohl noch nichts davon gehört  oder ?


was faselst du das mit Office und Internet  ?
Internet ohne 64 Flash sehr toll 
viele  ADDs-ons  gibt  es nicht für 64 Bit  
was interessiert mich Photoshop, 
ich habe  und benutzte kein Photoshop   was soll ich damit ?


-für 64 Bit gibt es  immer noch kein Support , daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert, 
einige Hersteller haben sogar  den 64 Bit Support komplett eingestellt 

siehe : http://www.ie7pro.com/

die Neuen Version sind alle reine 32 BIT, das ist Fakt und nicht zu leugnen und dort nach zu lesen , ebenso bei den IE Flash Playern für den IE  !

64 Bit ist die letzte verarschung   !
Beschwert man sich, bei  Microsoft, schiebt  Microsoft die Schult auf die Hersteller, 
die Hersteller  selber schieben  dann die Schult auf Microsoft,
ernst unterstützt also keiner ein 64 Bit OS heute mehr !
Ein Computer ist nun mal nichts wert, wenn man diese dann nur noch sehr eingeschränkt
nutzten kann wegen so einem dollen 64 Bit OS !


----------



## DrSin (30. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> was faselst du das mit Office und Internet  ?
> Internet ohne 64 Flash sehr toll
> ...




Nenn mir Flashanwendungen die nicht unter Vista x64 laufen bitte.

Flash läuft vollkommen uneingeschränkt auf 64Bit, und wenn der Hersteller vom Fax zu Faul oder Engstirnig ist Zeitgemäße Treiber bereitzustellen liegt an es an ihm und nirgends anders.


----------



## heartcell (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich nutze auch Vista x64 und bin rund um zufrieden.
ok am anfang hat ich mal ein kleines treiberproblem, aber auch dafür kam eine lösung.
64 bit ist die zukunft, da die software immer höher anforderungen stellt.
ich bin nutzer von Photoshop CS4 - und nutze nur die 64bit variante, da im hintergrund ja immer mal was läuft^^
16 auf 32 bit gab es bestimmt auch die einen oder anderen treiberprobleme.

^^nur mal so, wenn 64bit keine zukunft hat, was machen wir dann in 20 jahren?
nutzen wahrscheinlich immernoch 32bit, wegen dem drucker und dem faxgerät, wa?

mfg


----------



## Hübie (30. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das kann man nicht allgemein sagen. Ich habe seit 2,5 Jahren XP x64 drauf und das ist mit das am schlechtest unterstützen OS am Markt. Das einzige was bis heute nicht geht is mein Handy per USB anzustöpseln und Dateien auszutauschen. Aber das umgehe ich mit Bluetooth.
Mein Anwenderprofil ist allerdings auch sehr simpel gestrickt. Ich Spiele, surfe und tüddel n bissl mit Multimedia rum.
Ich konvertiere selten mal ein Video oder rippe eine MP3 fürs Autoradio. Alles ließ sich bisher anstandslos bewältigen.
Und der Anteil an 64-Bit OS steigt stetig aber langsam. Die Leute glauben ja immer noch, dass es instabil o.ä. ist... Ebenso wie die Leute heute noch sagen Citroen und Opel rosten gerne. Das dauert halt solche Dinge aus den Köpfen der Leute zu bekommen.

Ich habe jedenfalls mit meinem OS einen langen leidensweg hinter mir, der aber seit 1-1,5 Jahren langsam aber sicher zu Ende geht 
Einzige Probleme bis heute: *Far Cry 2* geht nur ohne AA (Win7 x64 funzt es 100%ig) und *mein Telefon* wird nicht per USB erkannt.

bye Hübie


----------



## Legion47 (30. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Mond an Erde ... HALLLOOO  merkst du es eigentlich noch?
> wenn man seinen PC nur zum spielen benutzte und sich an der Oberflächliche von Vista erfreuen und sich das den ganzen tag an kuckt, braucht man auch keinen PC,
> da kann man sich gleich eine Spiel Konsole kaufen .
> Es gibt aber im Gegensatz zu dir Leute die mit dem PC arbeiten und wichtige Sachen sicher übert Fax verschicken müssen, u.a Ersatz Teil Bestellungen und Aufträge wo Persönliche Daten drin stehen und man so was nicht über das Internet erledigen kann, wegen Sicherheits Risiko, wohl noch nichts davon gehört  oder ?


Erstmal: Gaanz locker. Wir haben dir alle nichts getan. Es ist nicht schön, dass das bei dir mit dem Fax nicht so funktioniert wie es soll, aber daran ist der Hersteller des Faxgeräts schuld. Nicht wir.

Außerdem stimmt was er gesagt hat. Ich habe noch nie von einer Office oder "Arbeits"-Software gehört, die von 64bit profitiert, also wäre der Einsatz eines 64bit-BS in so einem Fall nicht mehr als Makulatur. Und wenns dann auch noch Probleme macht: Runter damit. Man kann in dem Fall getrost 32bit nehmen.

Und bei Programmen, die davon profitieren, gibt es größtenteils auch Support (z.B. für diejenigen, die Photoshop zum Arbeiten benutzen).



amdintel schrieb:


> was interessiert mich Photoshop,
> ich habe  und benutzte kein Photoshop   was soll ich damit ?


Ganz genau. Und aus dem gleichen Grund ist es mir persönlich egal, wenn eine bestimmte Fax-Software nicht läuft. Mich interessiert Computer-Fax nicht, ich hab kein Computer-Fax. Sogar das "analoge" Faxgerät was wir hier Zuhause haben wird nie quasi genutzt.
Soll heißen: Es gibt immer Software und Hardware, die mit anderer Software und Hardware nicht zusammenarbeitet.


Ich denke, wie schon gesagt, dass die Welt in dem Sektor gerade im Umbruch ist. 32bit wird weniger, 64bit wird mehr. Damit steigt der Support von 64bit natürlich mit an.
Das auf dem Weg einige Sachen auf der Strecke bleiben ist nicht überraschend.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (30. Juli 2009)

Also die Aussage 64 Bit hätte keine Zukunft ist schon mal völliger Blödsinn
Windows 7 wird mit beiden Versionen ausgeliefert,die Zahl der 64 Bit Systeme wird sich damit wieder vergrößern.Darüber hinaus schließe ich mich in der Sache mit deinem Fax Gerät und dem Photoshop ichse an.


----------



## feivel (30. Juli 2009)

brr..ich hoffe das faxe jetzt endlich mal aussterben...die fand ich noch nie gut..aus bürosicht auch nicht. und pft wennde das nutzen willst machn parralelsystem draus.. ;P

32bit bleibt ganz sicher nicht die zukunft sondern sollte schon längst ausgestorben sein


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (30. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze nunmehr seit 3 Jahren Windows XP Pro x 64 und ich muss sagen, daß ich voll und ganz zufrieden bin. Ich hatte noch nie ein Treiberproblem und alles externen Geräte, sprich Drucker oder Cam's laufen tadellos.
Also kann ich Deine Meinung nicht wirklich verstehen.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juli 2009)

warum sollte ein normaler Arbeits PC mehr als 3 GB RAM brauchen
(Bildbearbeitung mal ausgeschlossen) und deswegen brauchen die auch keine 64 bit Betriebssysteme aber da so gut wie alle 32 bit Programme auch auf einem 64 bit Windows laufen (sehe ich kein Problem)

aber für Faxen gibt es auch externe Geräte und statt Faxes schickt man am PC ja ehe E-Mails ab


----------



## amdintel (30. Juli 2009)

heute also eben grade ist eine Neue Vers.
des Adobe Flash Player 10.0.32.18 raus gekommen...

allerdings nah rate mal ?
richtig nur für die 32 Bit Vers. des IE und FF
eine 64 Bit gibt es immer noch nicht für Windows,
es ist also so, so hat es den anschein, 
das die 32 Bit Vers. hin und wieder erneuert wird , 
von einer 64 Bit war bislang nur die Rede
" in wenigen Wochen,  hieß es 2007 "
tcha ?




fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Also die Aussage 64 Bit hätte keine Zukunft ist schon mal völliger Blödsinn



so ...?

es ist doch so, das grade heute und im letzten Jahr immer mehr im Web. mit Flash gemacht wird und dann hat man einen 64 Bit Browser den IE für den es immer noch kein Flash gibt,
wooo... soll den da die Zukunft sein  ? ich sehe keine ?
mehr Ram ..? wo zu eigentlich ?
Fakt ist, das Windows immer seine Auslagerns Datein braucht


----------



## exa (31. Juli 2009)

ja warum denn auch???

wenn die es wirklich nötig hätten, dann würden die das sicher auch machen...


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> mehr Ram ..? wo zu eigentlich ?
> Fakt ist, das Windows immer seine Auslagerns Datein braucht



Vielleicht für Programme die das auch nutzen? Videoschnitt zB?
Und nein Windows braucht nicht immer Auslagerungsdatein. Wenn genug RAM vorhanden ist braucht man sowas nicht.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich das begriffen habe bräuchte man ein 64Bit Flash nur, wenn es Flashanwendungen geben würde, die mehr als 3,2GB Ram brauchen?!? 
Und die Flashanwendung zeig mir mal Bis es das gibt gibts sicher auch die 64Bit Variante

Und was soll dieser Thread hier eigentlich? Machst du morgen einen Thread auf, der Stimmung gegen DX11 macht, nur weil es MOMENTAN noch keine passende HW gibt?


----------



## nemetona (31. Juli 2009)

Wär schön wenn dies eine sachliche Diskussion bleit 

Auf meinen Desktop nutze ich seit über einen Jahr ein 64 Bit Vista, problemlos.

Vor kurzen habe ich mir ein neues Notebook gekauft, ein Sony Vaio mit 6 GB Ram, und es wurde auch mit einen 64 Bit Vista ausgeliefert. Es funzt alles und hinterlässt einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck.

Diese Entwicklung kann ich nur begrüßen, und verteufel zugleich die Entscheidung von Microsoft Windows 7 auch in einer 32 Bit Version auf den Markt zu bringen. Würde hier ein sauberer Schnitt gezogen und es Win 7 nur als 64 Bit Version geben, währen spätestens da die Hard & Softwarehersteller im Zugzwang saubere Unterstützung zu leisten.

Zu deinen Flasch-Programm, wieso sollte es eine 64 Bit Version davon geben?
Der Browser in dem es arbeitet ist auch nur eine 32 Bit Anwendung und diese wird sauber vom 64 Bit OS emuliert.

Gruß,
nemetona


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze ebenfalls beide und bin mittlerweile mehr von der x-64 Version überzeugt,lief bei mir jedenfalls besser .
Außerdem kann man auch unter x-64 OS ein x-86 Browser verwenden ,dann kann man auch wieder flash Daten wiedergeben


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung kann ich nur begrüßen,
> ,
> nemetona


ich bin im Prinzip auch nicht dagegen, 
nur hatte ich mich 2 Wochen mit dem Vista 64 rum geplagt , sage ma so, wenn die Unterstützt  perfekt wäre , würde ich auch die 64 Bit Version nehmen , nur bin ich auf die ein oder andere Soft angewiesen für die es kein 64 Bit Ersatz gibt  das ist ärgerlich und letztendlich war ich gezwungen , eine 32 Bit Vers. auf diesen PC hier zu intalleren.


----------



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion einfach nicht. Und das Problem von amdintel ist kein wirkliches.

Wer nicht mehr als 3Gb RAM braucht, der ist nicht gezwungen 64bit zu benutzen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch eine 32bit Version von Windows. Und darauf läuft ja schließlich noch alles.
Und falls es mal keine 32bit Version geben sollte, wird es kein Hersteller sich leisten können, nicht funktionierende Treiber oder Software zu entwickeln. 
Windows bietet eine 64bit Version an, was die Hersteller von Hard/Software damit machen ist ihre Sache.

Was da Verarsche von MS sein soll weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Xetic (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> siehe : IE7Pro - The Ultimate Add-On for Internet Explorer
> 
> die Neuen Version sind alle reine 32 BIT, das ist Fakt und nicht zu leugnen und dort nach zu lesen , ebenso bei den IE Flash Playern für den IE !
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal wo ist dein Problem bezüglich Browser, Anwendungen etc in 32bit?

Intressiert es überhaupt IRGENDEIN Schwein ob es 32bit oder 64bit Anwendungen sind, wenn sie eh unter einem 64bit System laufen? Wieviele Programme brauchen schon mehr als 2GB Ram, ausser in der videobearbeitung etc.

Wenn kümmerts? Genau, dich! Damit du mal wieder was zu meckern hast ....

Wenn man sich deine andren Posts mal so anguckt ..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (31. Juli 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion einfach nicht. Und das Problem von amdintel ist kein wirkliches.


Ich verstehe es auch nicht.
Zumal diese seine Probleme mit Windows 64bit schon xxx mal in seinen anderen Threads durchgekaut wurden. Schon allein aus diesem Grund verstehe ich die Moderation nicht warum man diesem Thread hier eine Existensberechtigung zuspricht. Naja, vieleicht merken sie es ja beim nächsten Jammer-Thread vom amdintel.
------
Und noch was zum Thema:
"*Windows 64 Bit hat keine Zukunft (!)*"
Da irrst Du dich aber mächtig gewalltig @amdintel: Windows 8 nur noch als 64-Bit-Version?


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

Xetic schrieb:


> Sag mal wo ist dein Problem bezüglich Browser, Anwendungen etc in 32bit?
> 
> Intressiert es überhaupt IRGENDEIN Schwein ob es 32bit oder 64bit Anwendungen sind, wenn sie eh unter einem 64bit System laufen? Wieviele Programme brauchen schon mehr als 2GB Ram, ausser in der videobearbeitung etc.
> 
> ...



Merke (!) 
Der Internet Browser ist das meist genutzte Programm auf dem PC,
jedenfalls bei Usern die ein Internet fähigen PC haben,
bei mir sind die meist genutzten Programme, IE,Windows Mail, dabei mir auch sehr oft 
Flash benutzt , 


jeder kennt diese Plattform mit Video Clips , sehr oft sind bei Berichten noch kleine Video Clips mit dabei zur besseren Darstellung  ,
leider immer noch kein 64 Bit Flash  

Totalcmd, IrfanViewm, CDBurnerXP, u.a. mal Nero , 
die gibt es nur in der 32 Bit Fassung 

 und wenn ich da also immer die 32b Bit Variante  nehmen soll, weil für 64 Bit nix gibt, wo zu braucht man dann eigentlich ein 64 Bit OS


----------



## DrSin (31. Juli 2009)

Man wie engstirnig kann man sein...

Wenn du unter Vista / 7 die normale Vernüpfung für den IE nimmst wird der 32Bit Ie gestartet. Warum willst du unbeingt den 64Bit nehmen? 15000Tabs aufmachen umso 3,2GB vollzubekommen?
Denkst du echt das es x64 nur wegen dem IE x64 gibt?


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht für die anderen Sachen?!? Z.B. für Games? Ich finde es schon ganz praktisch die vollen 4GB nutzen zu können anstatt der normalen 3,2GB(OBWOHL ICH JA 4GB BEZAHLT HABE!)
Das dein Fax nicht läuft ist echt tragisch, aber bei meiner aktuellen Hardware klappt alles. Sämtliche Handys, die Canon EOS 1000D, der Sony Camcorder, der Logitech T.Hotas.FlightStick, mein Medusa USB  UND SO WEITER! Meine aktuellen Sachen laufen alle mit Win7 RC 64Bit, und das bereits vorbestellte Win7 wird auch in 64Bit installiert. 
Und klar sind Faxe immer noch wichtig, aus vielen Branchen kaum weg zu denken. Aber wie wäre es mal mit einem aktuellen? Mach doch nicht Windows, bzw. eine komplette neue Architektur dafür verantwortlich, dass der Hersteller deines Faxes zu doof ist einen ordentlichen Treiber bereit zu stellen. Beschwere dich lieber bei deren Support als hier im Forum über 64Bit. Da hast du unter Umständen mehr von. 
MfG nyso


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

also ich hab nich viel ahnung vom 64bit da ichs no nie genutzt habe weiß nur das dann der ram vollständig genutzt wird, merkt man ingame was davon das es 4gb anstatt 3,2 sind?


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Besonders wenn du z.B. spielst und zurück auf den Desktop gehst hast du ein größeres Polster. Und Ladevorgänge usw. werden durch 800MB mehr natürlich auch beschleunigt.


----------



## exa (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Merke (!)
> Der Internet Browser ist das meist genutzte Programm auf dem PC,
> jedenfalls bei Usern die ein Internet fähigen PC haben,
> bei mir sind die meist genutzten Programme, IE,Windows Mail, dabei mir auch sehr oft
> ...



du kommst mir langsam vor wie ein Mathematiker, die erfinden sich auch Probleme, die es gar nicht gibt....

es gibt Dinge für die braucht man 64 bit... Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitung genauso wie Renderprogramme oder auch Spiele

und es gibt Dinge, für die kein 64 Bit notwendig ist, wie zb Internet, Office, Fotos anschauen oder Tetris spielen... wozu sollten diese dann 64 Bit unterstützen??? um einfach mal mehr Entwicklungsarbeit zu machen, aus Spaß??? 

also bitte reg dich wieder ab und benutz 64 Bit Software da, wo sie auch nötig ist!!!


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Ach amdintel, guck mal hier: Fax vom Computer mit Windows XP versenden | Eugen
Und ich bin sicher, so eine Funktion gibts auch bei Vista und Win7.
Vielleicht kannst du dein 32Bit only Fax dann ja einmotten^^ Höchstens einen Scanner brauchst du dafür, die bekommt man auch mit 64Bit optimierten Treibern hinterher geschmissen^^

Edit: Übrigens bringt es mehr in einem Forum zu Fragen, wie man deine Probleme lösen kann als nur zu meckern. Mir fallen neben der Möglichkeit oben nämlich noch zwei Möglichkeiten ein, dein Problem zu lösen.
1. Lass einfach eine virtuelle Maschine mit 32Bit laufen. Die ist dann sogar viel sicherer als dein normales Windows. Und sie profitiert von 64Bit
2. Windows 7 Ultimate bringt die Möglichkeit mit, Win XP zu emulieren oder als virtuelle Maschine laufen zu lassen. Das kannst du dann auch in 32 Bit machen, und das profitiert auch deutlich vom 64Bit des Betriebssystems.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

Um mich mal dazuzustellen:

Ich nutze jetzt seit einiger Zeit Windows Vista x64. Es gab Probleme, klar. Aber, das darf man nicht auf die Schuld von Microsoft schieben. Es ist eine MÖGLICHKEIT von vielen. Ich kann auch sagen, ich nutze Windows Vista x86, niemand zwingt mich dazu, ein 64-bit-OS zu nutzen. Wenn ich dann Probleme habe, liegt dass daran, dass ich mich für die 64bit-Variante entschieden habe und selbst damit zurecht kommen muss. Wenn aber etwas nicht funktioniert, liegt das am Hersteller des Gerätes/der Software, nicht am Hersteller des OS. Warum?
Ganz einfach. Wenn ich Reifen für einen Benz an einen Polo ranbauen will und das ganze nicht hinhaut, dann liegt das an mir, nicht am Hersteller des Autos. Es liegt auch am Hersteller des Reifens, dass dieser nicht passt, weil dieser nicht dafür vorgesehen war.

Darum weint hier mal nicht rum und mosert nicht. 64-bit wird sich über kurz oder lang durchsetzen, weil die Hardware-Anforderungen und der RAM-Verbrauch steigen wird. So sehe ich das.


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Man wie engstirnig kann man sein...
> 
> Wenn du unter Vista / 7 die normale Vernüpfung für den IE nimmst wird der 32Bit Ie gestartet. Warum willst du unbeingt den 64Bit nehmen? 15000Tabs aufmachen umso 3,2GB vollzubekommen?
> Denkst du echt das es x64 nur wegen dem IE x64 gibt?




wenn ich mir einen Porsche mit 250 PS kaufe , der über 260 kmh schnell ist, will ich auch das mal ausnutzten können, sonst würde ja auch ein Trabi genügen zum einkaufen


----------



## F!ghter (31. Juli 2009)

wieso vergleicht ihr alles mit autos????


----------



## Mosed (31. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir läuft alles hervorragend auf Vista x64. Manches Spiel aus dem letzten Jahrtausend macht zicken aber sonst..

Und ob mein Browser oder icq 64bittig ist ist mir recht schnuppe - welchen Vorteil sollte das auch bringen bei diesen Anwendungen?

Meiner Meinung nach hätte MS bei Win 7 die 32bit Version weglassen sollen. Dann wären alle Hersteller usw. gezwungen 64bit Support anzubieten. Und jede CPU, die Win 7 mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit schafft, hat einen 64bit Modus. (oder etwas nicht?)


----------



## DrSin (31. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> (...)
> Und jede CPU, die Win 7 mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit schafft, hat einen 64bit Modus. (oder etwas nicht?)



Sollte... ich meine wie lang gibt es schon den Athlon 64? Und seit mitte 05 hat sogar den P4 den 64Bit Befehlssatz.

Wäre echt schön gewesen wenn MS Win7 als 64Bit only gebracht hätte!


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn ich mir einen Porsche mit 250 PS kaufe , der über 260 kmh schnell ist, will ich auch das mal ausnutzten können, sonst würde ja auch ein Trabi genügen zum einkaufen



Nur so zu deiner Info, Win 7 kommt in beiden Versionen auf der DVD zu dir^^ Du musst für 64Bit keinen Cent mehr bezahlen als für 32Bit


----------



## F!ghter (31. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Nur so zu deiner Info, Win 7 kommt in beiden Versionen auf der DVD zu dir^^ Du musst für 64Bit keinen Cent mehr bezahlen als für 32Bit


so mag ch des gut gemacht microsoft...


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

selbst Microsoft glaubt heute nicht mehr selber an ein 64 Bit OS,
träumt mal alle schön weiter !

hier der Beweis : The Official Site of Silverlight | Microsoft Silverlight


heute ist eine Neue 32 Bit Vers. von 
silverlight erschienen, für die 64 Bit Vers. gibt es nach wie vor *leider nichts *


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

*WEIL DIE 64BIT NICHT NOTWENDIG IST!!!!!!!!* Wann begreifst du es denn endlich??? Manche Sachen können 32Bit bleiben, weil 64Bit bei manchen Programmen keine Vorteile bringt!!!
Hätte MS Winsows 7 in 32 *UND* 64 Bit entwickelt, wenn sie 64Bit für tot halten würden? Sicher nicht!


----------



## Explosiv (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich nutze schon seid langer Zeit Vistax64 und habe keinerlei Probleme, sogar eine Menge Vorteile. 
Ein x32 Betriebssystem spiele ich nie wieder rauf, wozu auch? 
Alle x32Bit Programme können problemlos installiert und genutzt werden, dank zusätzlicher 32Bit Systemsteurung. Man kann also die Vorteile von Programmen nutzen, die auf x64 basieren, aber auch 32Bit Programme ohne Nachteil nutzen.
 Wer einigermassen aktuelle Hardware hat, wird auch keine Problme haben. 
Das einzige was einige als Nachteil sehen könnten, wäre das man nicht digital signierte Treiber/Software nicht mehr problemlos nutzen kann, das ist auch alles.
 Das x64 Betriebssystem ist zudem aber auch wesentlich sicherer, dem fehlenden Support kann ich nicht zustimmen, da gibt es keine Probleme.

Ich bleibe bei x64  ! 



amdintel schrieb:


> heute ist eine Neue 32 Bit Vers. von
> silverlight erschienen, für die 64 Bit Vers. gibt es nach wie vor *leider nichts *



Das liegt nicht daran das es nicht geht oder nicht gewollt ist, sondern weil das einfach nicht benötigt wird !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (31. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass amdintel es jemals begreifen wird
Es ist als würde man gegen ne Wand reden
DAS 64BIT SILVERLIGHT WIRD NICHT BENÖTIGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt beruhigt euch alle mal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, dass jeder seinen Standpunkt klar gemacht hat.
Wenn es nicht geht, geht es einfach nicht.


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass amdintel es jemals begreifen wird
> Es ist als würde man gegen ne Wand reden
> DAS 64BIT SILVERLIGHT WIRD NICHT BENÖTIGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fällt das lesen schwer 



> Microsoft: Vorerst kein 64-Bit-Support für Silverlight


Microsoft: Vorerst kein 64-Bit-Support für Silverlight - WinFuture.de


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt schon, es wird keinen Support geben solange es nicht benötigt wird! Da du ja Autovergleiche so magst: Denkst du, BMW investiert jetzt schon Geld in Triebwerkstechnik, nur weil es vielleicht in 100 Jahren fliegende Autos geben wird??? Wohl eher nicht! Die 64 Bit Variante wird erscheinen, wenn sie benötigt wird, basta!


----------



## Explosiv (31. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Die 64 Bit Variante wird erscheinen, wenn sie benötigt wird, basta!


Dito, mal ne andere Frage wer nutzt denn schon Quark Silverlight richtig ? Eben kaum einer, da es nicht zwingend geraucht wird und die meisten noch nicht mal wissen was Silverlight überhaupt bezwecken soll  !

An alle anderen, ein Support für x64 wird es nur geben, wenn daraus ein Vorteil in der Nutzung entsteht. 
Fakt ist, nur wenn ein Programm Vorteil aus x64 ziehen kann, wird es auch dementsprechend supportet, wenn nicht...wird auch kein x64 Support benötigt, da unnötiger Aufwand und unnötige Kosten entstehen ! Nutzen kann man es auf beiden Betriebssystemen, also wird auch niemand benachteiligt  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Solange jede Software sich in den 32bit Programmordner auf 64bit Windows installiert und man dort auch noch die Treiber findet, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Sinn in 64bit.

64bit nur dann, wenn *alles* als 64bit läuft, also jedes kleine Programm, jedes Spiel und jede Hardware.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange jede Software sich in den 32bit Programmordner auf 64bit Windows installiert und man dort auch noch die Treiber findet, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Sinn in 64bit.
> 
> 64bit nur dann, wenn *alles* als 64bit läuft, also jedes kleine Programm, jedes Spiel und jede Hardware.



 Ich bin begeisterter x64 Nutzer. 
Crysis profitiert sehr von dem erweitertem Adressraum und die Bildqualität ist nachweißlich unter x64 Bit besser als unter x32 Bit. 
Zudem ist mein Photoshop rund 25 % schneller über die x64 Bit exe. , Pack-Proramme haben einen höheren Durchsatz etc.,...

Du hast bei Vista x64 2 Installationverzeichnisse, einmal x64Bit & einmal x32 Bit und mein x64 Bit Ordner ist um einiges voller  ! 

Jedes x32 Programm läuft unter x64, wo ist das Problem ?

Edit : x32Bit Hardwaretreiber kannst du garnicht installieren auf einem x64 Sytem, genauso geht es anders herum auch nicht (logisch) ! 

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Jedes x32 Programm läuft unter x64, wo ist das Problem ?
> 
> Edit : x32Bit Hardwaretreiber kannst du garnicht installieren auf einem x64 Sytem, genauso geht es anders herum auch nicht (logisch) !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv



so ein dünnfüff habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen .
Paragon Partition Manager 8SE
Paragon Drive Backup 2008
nicht ein mal Venta Fax & Voice 5.3  inkompatibler Druckerspooler (unter Vista 32 keine Probleme damit ),
andere Fax Soft die für Vista 32 ausgeschrieben war, lief
ebenfalls nicht .

usw. usw.. usw ..

in den ca. 3 Wochen wo ich hier das Vista 64 drauf , hatte,
hatte ich mich unzählige male bei MS darüber beschwert ,
Antwort von MS bla bla... und ab-gewimmel versuche,
war die  MS Strategie dazu ! 
also ca, 3 Wochen mit dem Vista 64 rum ärgert


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Was kann MS dafür, dass der Hersteller deines Faxes keine Treiber bereit stellt??? Soll MS ab morgen die Treiber für JEDES Gerät entwickeln oder was? Beschwere dich bei dem Hersteller deines Faxes, die sind dafür verantwortlich, nicht MS! Du beschwerst dich doch auch nicht bei Audi, wenn du eine Reifenpanne hattest, oder? Dafür ist der Reifenhersteller verantwortlich!

Würdest du dich jetzt bitte bei dem Hersteller beschweren und aufhören hier solchen Unsinn zu schreiben? Solchen "dünnfuff" wie du ihn von dir gibst habe ICH nämlich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## mofo45 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch das 64-Bit bleibt

1. War ja 2007
2. Sonst währen ja gar keine updates mehr

PS: geht pls auf meine sysprofile seite thx ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2009)

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen senf dazu.Bei mir läuft vista x64 auf meinem htpc und dem spielerechner.Bei beiden gab es keine nennenswerten probleme.Lediglich für meinen scanner mußte ich software eines drittanbieters suchen.Damit funzte es dann aber einwandfrei.


amdintel schrieb:


> so ein dünnfüff habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen .
> Paragon Partition Manager 8SE


Wer benutzt denn sowas.Ich sehe schon,du hast keinen plan,was windows so alles kann.


> Paragon Drive Backup 2008


Schonmal was von acronis true image gehört?Ist um längen besser und du kannst es dank der bootbaren cd sogar noch dann benutzen,wenn du schon windows 10 auf`m rechner hast.


> nicht ein mal Venta Fax & Voice 5.3  inkompatibler Druckerspooler (unter Vista 32 keine Probleme damit ),
> andere Fax Soft die für Vista 32 ausgeschrieben war, lief
> ebenfalls nicht .


Sorry,das das jetzt ein wenig harsch klingt,aber soll ich dich auslachen,heulen.für blöd erklären oder willst du uns einfach nur verarschen???Du schaust nicht zufällig ab und zu,was du herunter lädst?Das von dir angesprochene programm wurde im *oktober 2003* veröffentlicht.Da wußte microsoft noch nichtmal,das sie vista mal programmieren werden.Mal davon ab,waren die programmierer deiner fax-software bestimmt schon froh,das sie die unterstützung für xp mit dazu nehmen konnten,da das prog doch bestimmt für win95 bestimmt war.Das es unter vista 32bit läuft ist doch reiner zufall.

Deinen autovergleich fand ich übrigens cool.Aber was kann eigentlich porsche dafür,wenn du dir von denen ein auto fürs einkaufen kaufst,bis zum supermarkt aber nich auf 250 km/h kommst und das wägelchen deshalb für überdimensioniert hälst?
Außerdem hast du uns noch nicht erklärt,wozu du flash bzw.den ie in 64bit benötigst.Was versprichst du dir davon und was für vorteile soll das haben?Also auf meinem vista x64 läuft auch die 32bit-variante recht gut.Beim firefox würde ich es lediglich begrüßen,wenn der im speicher nicht jedes mal wie ein hefekuchen aufgehen würde.


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Was kann MS dafür, dass der Hersteller deines Faxes keine Treiber bereit stellt??? Soll MS ab morgen die Treiber für JEDES Gerät entwickeln oder was?



schon mal was vom Produkt Haftungs Gesetz gehört ? MS nimmt für sein Vista eine menge Geld vom Kunden und muss dafür auch sorge tragen, das gängige Anwendungen weiter funktionieren . mir ist dadurch kein Schaden entstanden, weil ich ja noch eine 32 Bit Vers. hatte, hätte ich die 32 Bit kaufen müssen, hätte ich die Kosten der Firma MS in Rechnung gestellt .
Es ist ja nun so heute 2009, dass das Vista die 32 und 64 Bit Fassung schon eine ganze weile auf dem Markt ist und heute weiter  verkauft  wird .


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Ich denke wir sollten langsam wieder mehr zum Thema kommen und aufhören, gegen amdintel zu schreiben. Sonst hagelt es hier noch Punkte, weil unser Verhalten schon arg an der Grenze ist... Und ich habe keine Lust Punkte zu bekommen nur weil ein anderer User sich weigert, etwas logisches zu verstehen. Ihr etwa?
32Bit wird vielleicht noch Win7 überleben, spätestens beim nächsten Windows wird das dann aber schon knapp. Und da sollte Software von 2003 endgültig nicht mehr laufen, egal ob 32 oder 64Bit.
Edit: Und der Hersteller deines Faxes ist davon genauso betroffen! Die müssen auch dafür Sorge tragen. Nur die sind wirklich dafür verantwortlich! Geh mal bitte zu einer kostenlosen Rechtsberatung und lass dir das erklären, ich habe nämlich keine Lust mehr


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2009)

Die Produkthersteller sind verantwortlich dafür, dass das Teil mit Windows läuft und nicht MS.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> so ein dünnfüff habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen .


Achte mal bitte ein wenig auf deine Wortwahl, sonst diskutiert hier keiner mehr mit Dir ! Ich sehe keinen weiteren Sinn hier zu diskutieren, wer 6 Jahre alte Programme nutzt und dafür support erwartet, dem kann man echt nicht mehr helfen. 

Aber ja, Microsoft ist schuld weil die solch alten kram ned supporten  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Produkthersteller sind verantwortlich dafür, dass das Teil mit Windows läuft und nicht MS.



Genau das ist der Punkt ,
die Hersteller schieben die schult auf MS
und MS die schult auf die Hersteller,
der dumme ist der Kunde der sich nicht  wehrt .
Der kleine und feine Unterschied ist aber, das Windows Vista und auch 7  kein Open Source  ist 
und der Nutzer dafür teuer bezahlt *hat*,
bei einem  Open Source  OS muss man damit leben,
 weil es eine Kostenlose Sache ist und man nichts bezahlt hat dafür .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich bin begeisterter x64 Nutzer.
> Crysis profitiert sehr von dem erweitertem Adressraum und die Bildqualität ist nachweißlich unter x64 Bit besser als unter x32 Bit.
> Zudem ist mein Photoshop rund 25 % schneller über die x64 Bit exe. , Pack-Proramme haben einen höheren Durchsatz etc.,...


 
Tja, ich merke davon nichts, da unter 64bit einige Programme einfach den Dienst verweigern und nicht starten oder abstürzen.
Da nützt der kompatibilitätsmodus auch nichts.
Tja, du meinst außerdem auch x64 Programme, das sind aber speziell für x64 entwickelt, die große Mehrheit sind 32bit Programme, die unter x64 halt laufen, aber eben nicht so gut wie unter 32bit.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Du hast bei Vista x64 2 Installationverzeichnisse, einmal x64Bit & einmal x32 Bit und mein x64 Bit Ordner ist um einiges voller  !


 
Tja, bei mir ist im x64 Ordner fast nichts los, nur ein paar MS Programme lungern da rum, der Rest ist im c86 Ordner drinne, inklusive der Mainboardtreiber und Soundkartentreiber. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Jedes x32 Programm läuft unter x64, wo ist das Problem ?


 
Nö, tuts eben nicht, deshalb ja.
Pica Viewer läuft nicht unter x64, Mac Drive auch nicht nur um mal zwei zu nennen.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Edit : x32Bit Hardwaretreiber kannst du garnicht installieren auf einem x64 Sytem, genauso geht es anders herum auch nicht (logisch) !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
Es werden nur x64 Treiber immuliert, sonst passiert da nichts, eigentlich sinds immer noch 32bit Treiber.

Ich hab x64 nur wegen drei Spiele drauf, sonst brauche ich es nicht.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Quanti, dann erkläre mir mal warum du einen Quad hast^^ Bringt nicht viel, nur bei manchen Programmen, verbraucht mehr Strom und kostet mehr als z.B. die X3er, ist aber zukunftssicherer^^ 
Genauso sehe ich das bei 64Bit. Bringt noch nicht viel, nur bei manchen Programmen, hat sicher auch noch seine Nachteile, ist aber die Zukunft^^


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es werden nur x64 Treiber immuliert, sonst passiert da nichts, eigentlich sinds immer noch 32bit Treiber.



Also ich habe noch nie gesehen das man den x86 INF.Treiber für RAID unter x64 installieren kann, genauso anders herum, wäre ja ganz was neues...wer Bluescreens bevorzugt, dann sicherlich.

Treiber sind keine Programme in dem Sinne, die Treiber findest Du im System32 Ordner, da spielt das Installationverzeichnis keine Rolle. Schaue mal im System 32 Ordner nach, Du wirst erstaunt sein was alles x64 nutzt.

Crysis wird auch im x86 Ordner installiert und die x64 exe. befindet sich darin.


Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja,



tcha so ist es leider, 
die ware Wahrheit über 64 Bit Vista bwz. XP und 7

ich bin auch der Meinung das ein 64 Bit Vista/7 erst dann sinn macht, wenn alles voll unterstützt wird, 
ich glaube aber ganz stark, dass das nie der Fall sein wird, eher das Gegenteil .

ich hatte sogar einen täglichen Blau Screen mit Vista 64 bei dem Modem Treiber, immer nach dem Stnaby , 
ein 64 Bit Vers. eines Beta Treibers , eine normalen 64 Bit gibt es nicht , ich vermute das dieser Modem 64 Treiber in Wirklichkeit kein 64 Bit Treiber war und diese nur auf 64 Bit hoch geputscht wurde , da nun der gleiche Treiber in der 32 Bit Fassung unter Vista 32 tatenlos funktioniert


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Wirklichkeit kein 64 Bit Treiber war und diese nur auf 64 Bit hoch geputscht


Sowas geht gar ned  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Ach du hast auch keine ZUkunft :p
ist doch wursch ,ob alles im 64.bit Mode läuft ,solange immerhin einen Teil x-64 software gibt und diese davon profitiert würde ich wenn ich die nutzen würde auch zu x-64 greifen , hat ja sonst kaum Nachteile .


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

ob  Wunsch oder nicht ? also keine Zukunft ein 64 Bit OS Windows ?
es macht jedenfalls keinen Sinn ein 64 Bit Windows , das inkompatibel zu vielen 32 Bit Sachen ist und es keinen 64 Bit Ersatz gibt, diese 32 Bit SAchen die laufen dann wieder das 64 Bit OS aus bremsen , 
kann man auch gleich wieder zum 32 Bit Win  greifen 
und hat diese ganzen Probleme nicht , 
oder weniger mit alter  Soft die für 32 Win ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Quanti, dann erkläre mir mal warum du einen Quad hast^^ Bringt nicht viel, nur bei manchen Programmen, verbraucht mehr Strom und kostet mehr als z.B. die X3er, ist aber zukunftssicherer^^
> Genauso sehe ich das bei 64Bit. Bringt noch nicht viel, nur bei manchen Programmen, hat sicher auch noch seine Nachteile, ist aber die Zukunft^^


 
Ja genau, 64bit bringt noch nicht viel, viele Programme laufen nicht stabil drauf oder eben gar nicht, man muss dauert den Kompatibilitätsmodus aufrufen, damit was geht, aber das ist ja schon seit Jahren so und geändert hat sich nicht viel.
Solange die Hersteller immer weiter nur 32bit Software und Spiele produzieren ist es auch weiterhin essig mit 64bit.
Seit die Konsolen den Ton beim Gamen angeben, wird es eh nichts mit richtigen 64bit Games, Konsolen rechnen eben in 32bit.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nie gesehen das man den x86 INF.Treiber für RAID unter x64 installieren kann, genauso anders herum, wäre ja ganz was neues...wer Bluescreens bevorzugt, dann sicherlich.


 
Was interessiert mich Raid.
Ich rede von so normalen Dingen wie Scannertreiber, der nur eine 64bit Haube über den 32bit Treiber hat.
Mein Druckertreiber hat nur eine zusätzliche Routine für x64 drinne, wird aber komplett als 32bit integriert, deshalb läuft er langsamer als unter 32bit.
Soll ich mir deswegen einen neuen Drucker kaufen?
Wer sagt denn, dass das beim neuen anderes ist?



Explosiv schrieb:


> Treiber sind keine Programme in dem Sinne, die Treiber findest Du im System32 Ordner, da spielt das Installationverzeichnis keine Rolle. Schaue mal im System 32 Ordner nach, Du wirst erstaunt sein was alles x64 nutzt.
> 
> Crysis wird auch im x86 Ordner installiert und die x64 exe. befindet sich darin.


 
Das ist *ein* Spiel unter tausenden.
Für *ein* Spiel soll ich nun 64bit kaufen und installieren? 
Für Photoshop soll ich mir einen 64bit Rechner zulegen, für *ein* Programm, das sich ein privater Anwender eh nicht leisten kann? 

Bleib doch mal realistisch.
Die x86 Zöpfe müssen erst abgeschnitten werden, ehe 64bit wirklich hoffähig wird. aber die x86 Architektur steckt auch weiterhin in jedem Prozessor, der entwickelt wird.




ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ach du hast auch keine ZUkunft :p
> ist doch wursch ,ob alles im 64.bit Mode läuft ,solange immerhin einen Teil x-64 software gibt und diese davon profitiert würde ich wenn ich die nutzen würde auch zu x-64 greifen , hat ja sonst kaum Nachteile .


 
Tja, eben, wenn du sie nutzen kannst und wenn es Vorteile bringt, tut es aber im Augenlick leider noch zu wenig.
Dafür sind mir die Nachteile noch zu groß.


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für *ein* Spiel soll ich nun 64bit kaufen und installieren?


 Hab ich nie gesagt,...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Photoshop soll ich mir einen 64bit Rechner zulegen, für *ein* Programm, das sich ein privater Anwender eh nicht leisten kann?



Bin auch Privatanwender und nutze Photoshop, na und ? Das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen,...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die x86 Architektur steckt auch weiterhin in jedem Prozessor, der entwickelt wird.



Das ist das ganze Problem der Sache, solange bei der Hardware nichts geändert wird, wirst Du in Sachen Software nichts anderes finden und daran wird sich solange auch nichts ändern. (Lizenzstreit x86 Intel, x64 AMD als Beispiel). 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, eben, wenn du sie nutzen kannst und wenn es Vorteile bringt, tut es aber im Augenlick leider noch zu wenig.
> Dafür sind mir die Nachteile noch zu groß.



Ich habe bisher nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile, da ich mich komplett auf x64 eingestellt habe und mir dementsprechend meine Dinge aussuche und mein PC in Sachen Hardware darauf ausgelegt ist. 
Wenn das alle machen würden, würde die Sache mit der Umstellung auf ein x64 Betriebssystem wesentlich schneller vorran gehen  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile, da ich mich komplett auf x64 eingestellt habe und mir dementsprechend meine Dinge aussuche und mein PC in Sachen Hardware darauf ausgelegt ist.
> Wenn das alle machen würden, würde die Sache mit der Umstellung auf ein x64 Betriebssystem wesentlich schneller vorran gehen  !



und haste dir auch das Flash 64 Bit für die 64 Bit Vers. des IE ausgesucht ? upps ich hatte ja ganz vergessen das es gar kein Flash für 64 Bit gibt  also verzichtet du auf Clips und Flash im Web ganz ? und auch auf alles andere was 32 Bit ist, da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel über außer das Windows selber 

app 64 Bit man behauptet ja gerne 64 Bit sei schneller wenn man sehr große Dateien kopiert , nur merke ich von Windows selber , vorher 64 jetzt 32 Bit überhaupt keinen unterschied , ich kopiere hin und wieder mal Dateien mit einer größer von 600 MB und mehr . aber dafür einen anderen Unterschied das 64 Bit Vista hatte mehr Ram und HDD Speicher Platz belegt .


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> und haste dir auch das Flash 64 Bit für die 64 Bit Vers. des IE ausgesucht ? upps ich hatte ja ganz vergessen das es gar kein Flash für 64 Bit gibt  also verzichtet du auf Clips und Flash im Web ganz ? und auch auf alles andere was 32 Bit ist, da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel über außer das Windows selber



Findest Du nicht das Du dich wiederholst? Ich habe keine Lust das Thema nochmal durchzukauen, da ich mich dazu schon ausführlich dazu geäußert habe  ! Scheinst aber nur das zu lesen was Dir gefällt,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesagt,...


 
Klang aber danach....



Explosiv schrieb:


> Bin auch Privatanwender und nutze Photoshop, na und ? Das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen,...


 
So viele wird es aber nicht geben, die nutzen eher Freeware oder etwas günstigeres Photoshop Elements, für das es aber keine extra 64bit Version gibt. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Das ist das ganze Problem der Sache, solange bei der Hardware nichts geändert wird, wirst Du in Sachen Software nichts anderes finden und daran wird sich solange auch nichts ändern. (Lizenzstreit x86 Intel, x64 AMD als Beispiel).


 
Genau so sieht es aus und das wird uns auch weiterhin an den Backen kleben, weils ja alles immer Abwärts kompatibel sein muss. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile, da ich mich komplett auf x64 eingestellt habe und mir dementsprechend meine Dinge aussuche und mein PC in Sachen Hardware darauf ausgelegt ist.
> Wenn das alle machen würden, würde die Sache mit der Umstellung auf ein x64 Betriebssystem wesentlich schneller vorran gehen  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
Dann hast du also alle 32bit Programm entsorgt, die unter 64bit nicht laufen und die Peripheriegeräte gekauft, die keine Probleme bereiten?

Tja, andere sind nicht so privilegiert wie du, die müssen halt mit ihrer älteren Hardware auskommen oder können sich spezielle 64bit Software nicht leisten.



amdintel schrieb:


> app 64 Bit man behauptet ja gerne 64 Bit sei schneller wenn man sehr große Dateien kopiert , nur merke ich von Windows selber , vorher 64 jetzt 32 Bit überhaupt keinen unterschied , ich kopiere hin und wieder mal Dateien mit einer größer von 600 MB und mehr . aber dafür einen anderen Unterschied das 64 Bit Vista hatte mehr Ram und HDD Speicher Platz belegt .


 
Da liegst du richtig, bei mir ist das 64bit System auch vollgestopfter und schon deshalb langsamer, weils ja auch immer noch den 32bit Kram mit sich rumtragen muss.


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

ebend , wer rechen kann ist klar im Vorteil,
mein PC hat 4 GB Ram wo ein 32 Bit OS nur ca. 3.2 unterstützt , also liegen 800 brach und werden nicht genutzt ...
ein 64 Bit Viste kann die wollen 4 GB adressieren und verwalten , braucht aber mehr Speicher Ram unterm strich,
im end  effekt  vielleicht ein Gewinn von lächerlichen 240 kbites , die meisten PC die mit 64 Bit zu kaufen gibt sind mit 4 GB Ram. packste dir 8 GB rein , weil du denkst toll ,
braucht Windows trotzdem wieder einen Auslagerungs Datei und die wird immer größer um sehr  Ram man hat, 
*also irgendwie stimmt da was nicht ganz ?,
*  mehr Ram und  64 bit Vista/7 ??? häää ? 
irgendwie ist das 64 Bit Windows eine reine verarschung ?
so nach dem motto 64 Bit können wir auch ?
ich könnte mir vorstellen,  das 64 Bit unter Linx vielleicht sinnvoller währe , habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

OH man, du begreifst es echt nicht
Glaubst du allen ernstes, man kann bei einem 64Bit Betriebssystem nur 64Bit Anwendungen laufen lassen? Ich habe wie gesagt Win 7RC 64Bit installiert und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Ich surfe z.B. mit Firefox, den es ja nur als 32Bit Variante gibt. Deiner Logik nach könnte ich also gar nicht hier sein
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast schreibe bitte bitte nichts! Andere die keine Ahnung haben glauben dir das dann vielleicht, was echt tragisch wäre

Kauf deine "aktuelle" Hardware das nächste Mal nicht aus der Grabbelkiste, hole dir was halbwegs aktuelles und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das dann nicht läuft ist verschwindend gering.

Und wieso sollte ein 64Bit Betriebssystem mehr Speicher benötigen? Wenn überhaupt hat die CPU etwas mehr zu tun, das dürfte sich aber im Rahmen von 0,5-2% bewegen^^ Du wirfst hier mit "Fakten" um dich, die du nicht belegen kannst! Zeige mir bitte Benchmarks, in denen 64Bit mehr Ram als 32Bit brauchte. Kannst du nicht, also schreibe bitte nicht solchen Unfug. 


Und glücklicherweise gibt es ja Benchmarks und normale Vergleiche die belegen, das 64Bit keinesfalls viel langsamer ist! Unten habe ich ein paar gepostet, kannst ja mal lesen was PCGH zu diesem Thema sagt.

Ach ja, und lies bitte das hier! http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682719/Windows-7-mit-integriertem-Windows-XP/Windows/News/
Kauf die Win7 als 64Bit Variante, damit kannst du deine Uralthardware vermutlich wieder nutzen.

Und jetzt wie gesagt die Berichte von PCGH!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669031/Windows-8-nur-noch-als-64-Bit-Version/Windows/News/

Und hier gleich nochwas von PCGH! http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,653435/PCGH-Praxis-Vorteile-durch-64-Bit-Anwendungen/Windows/Test/
Ich zitiere einfach mal Marco Albert, Redakteur bei PCGH!!!  Durch den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher fühlt es sich nicht nur schneller an; es ist tatsächlich schneller, vor allem dann, wenn mehrere Programme und Prozesse parallel ausgeführt werden. Stoßen Sie mit Ihren Anwendungen an die x86-Ausbaugrenze des Arbeitsspeichers, sollten Sie bereits jetzt zu einem x64-System wechseln.

Und nach diesem Test der PCGH bringt 64Bit auch etwas mehr Frames in Spielen! http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...arten-Treiber-im-PCGH-Benchmark/Windows/Test/

Wenn du es immer noch nicht begreifst tust du mir echt Leid. Dann bleibe bei deinem ach so tollen 32Bit Vista, während ich mich über mein 64Bit Win7 freue. Hoffentlich wirst du spätestens bei Win8 merken, dass 64Bit doch besser ist. Aber spätestens dann solltest du über aktuelle Software nachdenken


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ebend , wer rechen kann ist klar im Vorteil,
> mein PC hat 4 GB Ram wo ein 32 Bit OS nur ca. 3.2 unterstützt , also liegen 800 brach und werden nicht genutzt ...
> ein 64 Bit Viste kann die wollen 4 GB adressieren und verwalten , braucht aber mehr Speicher Ram unterm strich,
> im end  effekt  vielleicht ein Gewinn von lächerlichen 240 kbites , die meisten PC die mit 64 Bit zu kaufen gibt sind mit 4 GB Ram. packste dir 8 GB rein , weil du denkst toll ,
> ...



Es scheint als würden wir mit einem Grundschüler schreiben...deine Rechtschreibung ist sowas von unter aller Kanone, das ist  echt nicht mehr schön.Ich schließe mich nyso außerdem in allen Punkten an.Aber du liest wie Explosiv schon gesagt hat immer nur das was dir gefällt und gehst auch nicht auf den geringsten Post ein.Begreifen Tust du auch nichts.JUNGE DENK NACH,BENUTZ DEIN HIRN UND DENK NACH!


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> OH man, du begreifst es echt nicht
> 
> Kauf deine "aktuelle" Hardware das nächste Mal nicht aus der Grabbelkiste, hole dir was halbwegs aktuelles und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das dann nicht läuft ist verschwindend gering.
> 
> ...



1.) es gibt keine 56 K Modems mehr zu kaufen die 64 Bit Vista unterstützen im Handel, das Ext. Modem ist mal grade 2 Jahre alt, ich benötige das zum Faxen  und hatte dieses lange Zeit benutzt für Internet .
und ein Modem das erst 2 Jahre alt ist, ist *keine Uralt HW der ein oder andere braucht nun mal ein 56 K Modem, weil man über DSL und UMTS nicht faxen kann (!) *
Über UMTS Modem könnte man rein technisch gesehen faxen, nur gibt es keine Fax Software die das unterstützt ,
Und User die keinen Internet Zugang haben und auch kein Internet wünschen , brauchen das 56 K Modem für die MS Produkt Aktivierung z.b. , oder meinste das geht alles automatisch durch die Luft von alleine ? 
Wenn ich kein UMTs hier hätte, 
würde ich mit dem Vista 64 Bit überhaupt nicht mehr ins Internet kommen, weil es kein Unterstützung von Ext. Modem gibt , DSL ist hier nicht vorhanden ,  Vista 64 ist der letzte Dreck !

2.) weil ein mal alles doppelt und dreifach vorhanden ist , 2 x der IE, 2 X WMPL, und es wurde mehr Ram Speicher verbraucht .

3.)wer hat denn gesagt, das 64 Bit Vista langsamer ist ? ich hatte nur gesagt das auf dem gleichem PC kein Unterschied festzustellen ist, von Vista 64 auf 32 was die Geschicklichkeit an geht !

würde sagen treum  weiter mit deinem 64 Bit Vista, das ist eine verarschung das 64 Bit Vista mehr nicht !

mit deinem Windows 7 ist ja wieder so ein scheiß ,
Windows 7 wird nicht unterstützt von den gesamten UMTs Sticks,
wie bitte schön soll ich dann mit Windows 7 ins Internet ?


----------



## Nucleus (1. August 2009)

Sehr amüsanter Thread 

Ach ja: ich bin auch Opfer der MS-Verschwörung... ich benutze Vista 64bit


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

1.) Hast du überhaupt die Links gelesen??? Die Radakteure der PC Games Hardware sagen, 64Bit ist schneller und empfehlenswert! Das ist kein Traum von mir! 
2.) Und du brauchst kein Internet zur Aktivierung, du kannst auch bei MS anrufen, dann bekommst du einen Code durchgesagt den du eintippen musst und schon läuft es!
3.) Und wieso sollte das alles mehr Ram verbrauchen?!? Es belegt ein paar MB auf der Festplatte, aber kein einziges KB im Ram!
4.) Alles was du hast ist Halbwissen, wenn überhaupt. Du beschwerst dich über Sachen die überhaupt nicht so sind wie du glaubst. Einfach mal etwas informieren soll wirklich helfen!
Mal nebenbei, wie alt bist du eigentlich? Ich werde einfach nicht schlau aus dir. Du sagst du brauchst ein Fax zum Arbeiten und führst dich auf wie ein Grundschüler


----------



## ghostadmin (1. August 2009)

Zu 3.) So ist es nicht. x64 braucht schon etwas mehr RAM als x86.


----------



## feivel (1. August 2009)

schon mal was von voip fax gehört?

oder wie wärs mit ner fritzbox........

just my two sentences.....


ps: 

beim umstieg von xp auf vista gabs für mein selbstumgelötetes super nintendo gamepad auch keinen treiber mehr, darf ich also auch heulen?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (1. August 2009)

also ich nutze seit ner zeit auch vista x64
ich bin vollkommen zufrieden damit
bis jetz läuft eigtl alles
noch kein blue screen, alles in bester ordnung
natürlich hat 64bit zukunft oder denkst du dass programme nicht mehr als 3,2 gb brauchen werden in zukunft?
32bit programme laufen ja auch die meisten nur eben kein 16bit oder?


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Aber selbst wenn 64Bit etwas mehr Ram brauchen sollte, es hat ja auch VIEL mehr zur Verfügung^^ Immerhin nutzt es ja die 800MB mehr.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> mit deinem Windows 7 ist ja wieder so ein scheiß ,
> Windows 7 wird nicht unterstützt von den gesamten UMTs Sticks,
> wie bitte schön soll ich dann mit Windows 7 ins Internet ?



Lügner,ich hab nen Vodafone UMTS Stick und es funzt Perfekt mit 7 64 Bit.Ich würde an deiner Stelle nichts schreiben wovon ich keine Ahnung habe


----------



## Explosiv (1. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Zu 3.) So ist es nicht. x64 braucht schon etwas mehr RAM als x86.


Ja aber wirklich marginal wenig, bei meinen 8GB RAM werden gerade mal ca. 1,8 für das Betriebsytem und für einen haufen von Programmen die noch so im Hintergrund laufen in Anspruch genommen, somit habe ich noch 6,2 GB für sonst was  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> schon mal was von voip fax gehört?
> 
> oder wie wärs mit ner fritzbox........
> 
> ...


 ja das geht über das Internet, das kannste in die Tonne hauen, sehr teuer und kein qualifiziertes Fax Protokoll, letzteres brauche ich nun mal als Nachweis .

ich habe u.a.  was dagegen ,  Daten wie Konto Verbindungen und meine Adresse  über das Web. #
und was dagegen das 3. mit lesen , kein book auf ABO Fallen !
was soll ich mit einer Fitz Box ? hier ist kein DSL vorhanden und auch nicht geplant,
sondern ein  einfacher Analoger Telefon Anschluss .
Und warum soll ich mir unnötig viel Arbeit machen und nicht weiter mit dem 64 Bit Vista< rum ärgern, wenn es mit 32 Bit Vista keine Probleme gibt ?  müsste ich ja besoffen sein ?


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Dann nutze doch dein 32Bit Vista, für den Rest von uns bringt 64Bit aber nur Vorteile und deshalb nutzen wir es auch!


----------



## F!ghter (1. August 2009)

wenns dir so gut gefällt dein 32bit dann mach viele kleine win2000 OS'e damit und nerv uns glückliche 64bit nutzer net damit dass dus kacke findest...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein UMTs hier hätte,
> würde ich mit dem Vista 64 Bit überhaupt nicht mehr ins Internet kommen, weil es kein Unterstützung von Ext. Modem gibt , DSL ist hier nicht vorhanden , Vista 64 ist der letzte Dreck !


Dein Problem ist nicht Vista sondern dein uralt analog Anschluss. Diesen solltest du eventuell mal auf ISDN upgraden und dir ein ISDN Modem kaufen wenn dir das Fax sehr wichtig ist. Dann klappts auch mit dem Fax über Vista 64bit. Und das ganz ohne irgendeine Faxsoftware von Drittanbietern, sondern ganz bequem per Windows-Fax und -Scan.


----------



## david430 (1. August 2009)

blödsinn, 32 bit hat keine zukunft!!! alles was auf 64bit net läuft ist entweder ein dos scheiß oder auch ein altes stink altes programm!!!


----------



## F!ghter (1. August 2009)

find ich auch spiele werden immer ramlastiger (gta4) und da brauchst du mit nem 32bit dings net ankommen enn du noch gscheide fps haben willst außerdem sind dann alle rams über 4 gb sinnlos was wiederum dem markttrend wiederspricht
letztendlich is der thread blödsinn unhd ne überflüssige diskussion
und wenn dein fax net geht just fcking  it


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. August 2009)

Pers. Antwort zum Post #1 in Beziehung HW-Kompatibilität: "Was für ein Quatsch, sowas kann doch nur von Leuten kommen, derren HW noch von vor der Steinzeit kommen ggf. zu geizig waren 2 € mehr für die HW auszugeben.
Oder halt erst jetzt mit ihren 5-10 Jahren alten Rechnern auf 64-bit umrüsten, nur Office und Internet nutzen, und denken das sie nun Gottes Angesicht sehen werden."

Aber die Aussage das 64-Bit sich niemals gegen 32-bit durchsetzen wird ist ne Glaubensfrage zwischen Wissenschaftlern des 13. Jahrunderts und Astronauten aus dem 21. Jahrhundert..  
Man kann nicht sagen was in Zukunft sein wird. 

Und was Microsoft dazu sagt in der verlinkten Quelle im #1 Post, nehme ich immer wieder gern das Beispiel, das selbst Bill Gates mal sagte das es niemals Sinn machen würde, mehr als 640KB Speicher zu verwenden. Aber dazu muss man auch sagen, das selbst heute im 21. Jahundert es Leute gibt, die sich mit dem Wissensstand des 13. Jahrundert zufrieden geben, und die neuen Erkenntnisse seitdem sich nicht auf ihr Leben heute merklich bewusst auswirken, indem sie noch nie in den USA waren, und auch noch Wurzeln fressen statt Antibiotika, ggf. lesen und schreiben können...

Kurz und bündig statt meiner Floskel : Es liegt an jedem User selbst, ob er die Vorteile von 64bit nutzt und nutzen will. für Hausgebrauch von Leuten, die keine wirklichen Speicherhungrigen Games und Awedungen auf dem PC haben, wäre krass gesehen aber selbst noch ein 16-Bit-Sys ausreichend...


my 5 cent


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> find ich auch spiele werden immer ramlastiger (gta4) und da brauchst du mit nem 32bit dings net ankommen enn du noch gscheide fps haben willst außerdem sind dann alle rams über 4 gb sinnlos was wiederum dem markttrend wiederspricht
> letztendlich is der thread blödsinn unhd ne überflüssige diskussion
> und wenn dein fax net geht just fcking  it


 
Wo ist denn GTA 4 RAM lastiger?
Der Kram braucht doch nur deswegen soviel, weil so schrott Programme wie Games von Windows und Social Club nebenbei laufen.
Wenn du den Kram abschaltest, dann ist GTA 4 unter 32bit schneller als unter 64bit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. August 2009)

ehrlich gesagt wenn du probs mit 64bit hast dann benutz weiter 32bit und fertig 

der thread ist total sinnlos und ein witz

wir hatten einen drucker wo es keinen trieber für vista gab und geben wird ,info vom hersteller, aber der drucker war grad mal 1jahr alt

also ist vista allgemein tod

ach und bei xp gabs ja auch einige sachen wo bei win2000 noch liefen aber bei xp nichtmehr also xp auch tod

naja dann mal zurrück zu win3.11 oder besser noch dos

sowas nennt man fortschritt und dabei fallen immer paar alte sachen weg weil sie nichtmehr so oft genutzt/gebraucht werden und laut entwickler unwichtig werden

und da dsl mittlerweile fast überall ist werden eben auch alte modems nichtmehr unterstützt 
wobei das wirklich aufgabe der hersteller ist treiber dafür zu entwickeln 
nur scheinen die eben da auch keinen sinn mehr zu sehen in aussterbende 56k modems noch treiberentwicklungskosten reinzustecken


finde es schade das windows beim 7 auch noch ein 32bit entwickelt die sollten nur noch 64bit anbieten


----------



## amdintel (2. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt wenn du probs mit 64bit hast dann benutz weiter 32bit und fertig
> 
> der thread ist total sinnlos und ein witz
> 
> ...



so sinnlos ist mein Trend nicht , 
ich will doch nur die Unzulänglichkeiten nennen ,ich habe u.a I7  der 32 GB Ram verwalten kann und andere Systeme die bis zu 8 GB Ran veralten können toll , ist das, 
dass 64 Bit Win mehr Ram verwalten kann als 32 Bit und wooo bleibt der Rest ? 
es ist einfach sehr ärgerlich, das heute 2009 64 Bit immer noch angegrenzt  wird , von den Herstellern und von MS selber , ich bin im Prinzip auch für die Zukunft und weiter Entwicklung , nur wird das absolut blockiert heute und 64 Bit Win ist eine verarschung . 
Win 7 werde ich nicht mit machen , 
da wechse ich dann freiwillig zu Linux 643 Bit  und genau das werden auch Firmen tauen , MS hat also  wieder mal was falsch gemacht .
Das wichtigste ist immer noch die Kompatibilität zu etwas ältere HW , da hat MS völlig versagt , das ist für mich ein Kosten Faktor und auch für Firmen die mit den PCs arbeiten auch.

 selbst das Linux ist da heute etwas offener geworden .
Wenn MS so weiter macht , sind die bald weg vom Markt und es gibt eines Tages nur noch Linux , das ganze kostenlos für allen .


----------



## F!ghter (2. August 2009)

wenn ich ehrlich bin bist du glaub ich der einzige der sich drüber aufregt...
außerdem bewegt sich der pc markt so schnell zu immer noch leistungsfähigeren produkten und da kann auf alte krücken net geachtet werden
.vw baut auch keine ersatzteile für uraltautos mehr(nicht nur vw -> z.b.)
es lohnt einfach nicht mehr für so alte sachen noch so ein aufwand zu betreiben
außerdem wenn du ein i7 hast wo is dein prob??? dann hast bestimmt auch 4gb ram oder???
da lohnt nur ein 64bit sonst haste 800mb ram um sonst geauft...
letztendlich kann ich nur sagen


----------



## RedBrain (2. August 2009)

*Windows 64 Bit hat Zukunft!*

*Liebe Moderatoren und Administratoren, diese Thread soll DICHT gemacht werden. Weil der Thread sinnlos ist und sich über Windows 64bit meckern.  *

zum Klartext:

WINDOWS 7 x64 IST ZUKUNFTSSICHER FÜR ALLE PC-BENUTZER! 

@amdintel 

das geht gar nicht. wenn du immer nur windows 64bit aufregst, benutz doch einfach linux 64bit oder windows 32bit. Und dann ist es gut!


----------



## kelevra (2. August 2009)

Seit Vista SP1 nutze ich nun die 64 bit VErsion und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Gerade im bereich Videobearbeitung hat es sich ausbezahlt gemacht mehr RAM verwenden zu können. Nur sollte man dann auch Software von größeren Herstellern benutzen, die ihre Produkte auf 64 bit und die Nutzujng von mehr zur Verfügung stehendem RAM optimieren. Sicherlich wirst du keine "Mini-Tools" die gerade mal 50 MB RAM nutzen in einer 64 bit Version finden, wozu denn auch? Was soll dies dem Programm bringen?

32 bit Software wird zudem Problemlos von 64 bit Systemen unterstützt. Firefox ist bereits für 64 bit angekündigt. Und es werde zukünftig sicherlich noch mehr folgen.

Zum Thema Treiberunterstützung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich damit keine Probleme habe. Die einzige Hardware für die ich keinen 64 bit Treiber gefunden hatte, war eine etwas ältere PCMCIA TV-Karte. Jedoch passt diese sowieso nicht in mein aktuelle Notebook, womit sich dies auch erledigt hätte. Bei USB-Geräten hatte ich noch nie Probleme, ebso nicht bei Drucker/Fax.

Man kann aber auch nicht von Herstellern erwarten, dass sie für z.B. 10 Jahre alte Geräte noch Treiber schreiben. Irgendwo ist dann auch Schluss mit Hardwareunterstützung. Da muss man realistisch denken. Erstens kostet die Entwicklung eines Treibers auch Geld, zweitens wollen die Hersteller ihre neuen Produkte an den Kunden bringen.


----------



## F!ghter (2. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 64 Bit hat Zukunft!*



RedBrain schrieb:


> *Liebe Moderatoren und Administratoren, diese Thread soll DICHT gemacht werden. Weil der Thread sinnlos ist und sich über Windows 64bit meckern.  *


und das posten wir jetzt solange spam bis er geschlossen wird 
*Liebe Moderatoren und Administratoren, diese Thread soll DICHT gemacht werden. Weil der Thread sinnlos ist und sich über Windows 64bit meckern.  *


----------



## RedBrain (2. August 2009)

spam lassen wir lieber, sonst kriegst du ärger von mod.


----------



## F!ghter (2. August 2009)

aber net wenn wirs alle machen xD ne hast schon recht aber thread is echt ne beleidigung an alle x64 nutzer...
*x64 is the future*


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2009)

*Dummheit hat hoffentlich keine Zukunft....*



amdintel schrieb:


> 1.) es gibt keine 56 K Modems mehr zu kaufen die 64 Bit Vista unterstützen im Handel, das Ext. Modem ist mal grade 2 Jahre alt, ich benötige das zum Faxen  und hatte dieses lange Zeit benutzt für Internet .
> und ein Modem das erst 2 Jahre alt ist, ist *keine Uralt HW der ein oder andere braucht nun mal ein 56 K Modem, weil man über DSL und UMTS nicht faxen kann (!) *



Deine Kommunikations Infrastuktur ist auf dem Niveau von 1980 und dann beschwerst du dich darüber das moderne Betriebssysteme sie nicht mehr zu 100% unterstützen? Wenn das nicht krank ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Mach einen Schritt in die Zukunft und komme im Jahr 1990 an. Sprich mit ISDN stellt sich das Problem nicht. Die Mehrkosten sind auch lächerlich, dürfte mit Alice oder Arcor etwa 3 ,- Euro p.M. im Vergleich zum T-Net Anschluss ausmachen.

Was Vista x64 angeht, das nutze ich seit Januar 2007, sprich seit Alternate es etwa eine Woche vor dem offiziellem Verkaufsstart verkauft hat. Und mal abgesehen von leichten Druckertreiberproblemen mit einem Multifunktionsgerät von 2003, welches ich dann aus Ungeduld bis zu erscheinen des Treibers abgestossen habe, hatte ich bisher keine erwähnenswerten Kompatibilitätsprobleme.

Lustigerweise erinnert mich dein Rumgeflenne ein wenig an die ersten Testberichte zu Windows 95, da deckten die "Fachzeitschriften" auf, dass der Taschenrechner und Solitäir noch in 16 Bit waren und das geht ja gar nicht bei einem brandneuem 32 Bit Betriebssystem.

Insofern nutze was für dich die ideale Lösung ist aber lass dieses geistlose Pauschalisieren.

Noch eins zum Schluß betreffend deine These "MS glaubt nicht an 64 Bit", versuche mal Exchange 2007 auf einem 32 Bit Server zu installieren, dass dürfte alle Fragen klären  .


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

der thread ist wirklich absoluter blödsinn, und wenn ich mir die systeme von den leuten angucke, die sich da beschweren.... haben einen i7 für mind. 230€ und beschweren sich, dass ihr 54k modem nicht mehr läuft, in was für einer welt leben wir denn, wenn er noch nen pentium 2 hätte, dann wäre es für mich nur geschwätz das ganze hier, aber das grenzt ja schon an eine frechheit für die, die das hier lesen!!! schämt euch was...


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2009)

Ich halte von 64 bit auch nix. Gäbe es doch was was merklich Nutzen trägt....


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Es ist nachweislich schneller als 32Bit Systeme! Reicht dir das nicht? Mir schon^^


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

die nachteile sind nur hausgemacht, aber da heutzutage so ziemlich jedes gerät, jede software auf 64 bit läuft ist es nur eine frage der zeit, bis sich das durchsetzt und 32 bit in der versenkung liegt, es ist schneller, in einigen anwendungen mehr in den anderen weniger, kann viel speicher nutzen etc. und was hat 32 bit also für vorteile, ja nur die kompatibiliät, mehr nicht, und wenn der faktor ausgeglichen ist, heißts bye bye 32bit und solche diskussionen werden gar nicht erst mehr geführt...


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Selbst dann wird es den ein oder anderen geben, der wegen 10Jahre alter Hard- und Software bei 32Bit bleiben will und meckert^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Es ist nachweislich schneller als 32Bit Systeme! Reicht dir das nicht? Mir schon^^


 
Und wieso ist dann mein 64bit System langsamer als das 32bit System? 
Benutze ich etwa alte Hardware, die das 64bit ausbremst?


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, das hier sagt PCGH: 
Fazit
Windows Vista x64 überzeugt durchaus. Seine volle Leistungsbereitschaft zeigt es aber hauptsächlich im professionellen Anwendungsbereich mit entsprechender Software. Durch den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher fühlt es sich nicht nur schneller an; es ist tatsächlich schneller, vor allem dann, wenn mehrere Programme und Prozesse parallel ausgeführt werden. Stoßen Sie mit Ihren Anwendungen an die x86-Ausbaugrenze des Arbeitsspeichers, sollten Sie bereits jetzt zu einem x64-System wechseln. 
Hier nochmal der Link zum kompletten Artikel: PCGH-Praxis: Vorteile durch 64-Bit-Anwendungen - Windows Vista x64, 64-Bit-Anwendungen, 7-Zip, Office 2007, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt, Rendering, Windows Vista, SysWOW64, 64-Bit-Windows, Adobe CS3, CS4, Photoshop Lightroom, Cinema 4D, Maxon, Inte


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Es ist nachweislich schneller als 32Bit Systeme! Reicht dir das nicht? Mir schon^^



Ja mag ja alles sein,ich normaler PC User und Gamer kann drauf kacken. 

Ich verwende einen Desktop Gaming PC mit 64 bit Vista HP und einen Laptop mit 32bit Vista HP und du glaubst gar nicht wie gleich schnell sich beim normalen hantieren alles anfühlt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das hier sagt PCGH:
> Fazit
> Windows Vista x64 überzeugt durchaus. Seine volle Leistungsbereitschaft zeigt es aber hauptsächlich im professionellen Anwendungsbereich mit entsprechender Software. Durch den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher fühlt es sich nicht nur schneller an; es ist tatsächlich schneller, vor allem dann, wenn mehrere Programme und Prozesse parallel ausgeführt werden. Stoßen Sie mit Ihren Anwendungen an die x86-Ausbaugrenze des Arbeitsspeichers, sollten Sie bereits jetzt zu einem x64-System wechseln.
> Hier nochmal der Link zum kompletten Artikel: PCGH-Praxis: Vorteile durch 64-Bit-Anwendungen - Windows Vista x64, 64-Bit-Anwendungen, 7-Zip, Office 2007, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt, Rendering, Windows Vista, SysWOW64, 64-Bit-Windows, Adobe CS3, CS4, Photoshop Lightroom, Cinema 4D, Maxon, Inte


 
Das bezieht sich aber auf extra 64bit Anwendungen, nicht aber auf 32bit Anweindungen unter x64.

Und ich kenne echt nicht viele Leute, die derart teure Programme für den Heimbereich nutzen.
Die nutzen eher Photoshop Elements und davon gibt es keine 64bit Version.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

*Stoßen Sie mit Ihren Anwendungen an die x86-Ausbaugrenze des Arbeitsspeichers, sollten Sie bereits jetzt zu einem x64-System wechseln.*
Und diese 3,2GB sind doch recht schnell erreicht, spätestens wenn wie jetzt Grid im Hintergrund läuft, Internetstream per WMPlayer läuft, Firefox an ist, dazu noch Skype usw. Mein XP32Bit wäre jetzt schon langsamer, hiermit ist problemloses Arbeiten möglich.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es eigentlich relativ egal ob die Anwendung 32Bit oder 64Bit ist. Das Betriebssystem kann jetzt die vollen 4GB nutzen, was auch den 32Bit Anwendungen zu gute kommt. Der einzige Nachteil dabei ist doch, dass die Anwendungen dann "emuliert" werden müssen.

Und ganz nebenbei sieht es doch einfach besser aus, wenn jeder blau-weiße Ramslot von einem schönen metallic-orangen 2GB GeIL-Riegel verdeckt wird


----------



## derLordselbst (2. August 2009)

Leute, amdintel hat ein echtes Problem. 

Er hat uralte Hardware und versteht nicht, warum Vista 64 diese nicht unterstützt. 

Bitte antwortet ihn so, dass er die Antworten nachvollziehen kann, mit klaren Beispielen. Ich versuche es mal:

*2002*
Du hast Körper 2002. Er ist noch relativ klein, Essen, im Haus herumlaufen, aufs Klo gehen, Fernsehen schauen, alles geht wunderbar. 
Du kaufst Dir Zubehör, damit Du auch mal nach draußen kannst: Schuhe, Handschuhe, eine schicke Jacke.

*2009*
Mutter Natur hat dich überredet, auf Körper 2009 umzurüsten. Alles größer, schneller, stärker. Du probierst ihn aus: Essen, im Haus herumlaufen, aufs Klo gehen, Fernsehen schauen, alles geht wunderbar. 
Doch dann willst Du nach draußen und es ist schrecklich: 
Das ganze schöne Zubehör passt nicht mehr. Die Schuhe und Handschuhe sind zu klein, die schicke Jacke spannt an den Schultern und geht nur bis zum Bauchnabel.

Selbstverständlich beschwerst Du dich überall, weil vorher ja doch alles gut war. Folgende Antworten erhältst Du.

*Die Zubehör-Hersteller:*
Du hast die Sachen doch für Körper 2002 gekauft. Wer konnte damals wissen, welchen Körper Mutter Natur 2009 im Programm hat. Wir verkaufen Zubehör für 2002 längst nicht mehr. Die Handschuhe und Schuhe zu vergrößern, damit sie an Körper 2009 passen, ist viel zu teuer. Nur die Jacke können wir dank Kompatibilitäts-Einnähern für Dich umrüsten.

*Mutter Natur*
Körper 2009 ist viiiieeel besser als Körper 2002. Er sieht besser aus, Du hast Kraft genug für die Arbeit im Straßenbau und als Multimedia-Anwendung ist auch noch S-e-x 1.0 dazu gekommen. Dazu mussten wir sehr viel ändern. Das alles braucht Platz. Daher ist Körper 2009 doppelt so groß und 3 x mal so schwer. Das ging nicht mit den Füßen und Händen von Körper 2002. Du hättes nur noch kurze Strecken laufen können und die Hände waren zu klein um die Schaufel zu halten. Also musst Du dir neues Zubehör kaufen.


*Die Lösung:*
Das Schöne ist, Du hast die freie Auswahl. 

Bleibe bei Körper 2002, wenn Du weiterhin nur Essen, im Haus herumlaufen, aufs Klo gehen und Fernsehen schauen willst.

Wechsel erst auf Körper 2009, wenn Du ihn wirklich brauchst. Es sollte irgendeine entscheidende Funktion geben, auf die Du wirklich Lust hast. Wenn Du dann noch teures altes Zubehör hast, schließe es an einen passenden alten Körper an. So einen bekommst Du für unter 100 Euro.

Der andere Grund auf Köper 2009 zu wechseln ist, dass Du einfach Lust auf was Neues hast, probieren willst, ob S-e-x 1.0 wirklich Spass macht und Du vorbereitet sein möchtest, falls Dir ein Job im Straßenbau angeboten wird.


War das jetzt einfach genug, Amdintel? Du weisst, ich kann immer noch einfacher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es eigentlich relativ egal ob die Anwendung 32Bit oder 64Bit ist. Das Betriebssystem kann jetzt die vollen 4GB nutzen, was auch den 32Bit Anwendungen zu gute kommt. Der einzige Nachteil dabei ist doch, dass die Anwendungen dann "emuliert" werden


 
Eine 32bit Anwendung kann in der Regel nur auf maximal 2Gb Ram zugreifen, völlig egal ob ein 64bit System vorhanden ist oder nicht.


----------



## Mindfuck (2. August 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Die Programme die wirklich unmengen an Ram brauchen (Photoshop etc) gibt es in 64Bit Versionen.
> Und solang 64Bit Betriebssyteme 32Bit Programme problemlos unterstützen seh ich keinen Zwang für einen eintwickler ein sauber laufendes 32Bit Programm auf 64Bit umzuschreiben, wenn dieses nie in eine Speichernutzung >3GB schreiten würde.
> 
> Treiber? Gehen alle, selbst für olle USB-Soundkarten, Aldi Scanner, etc.
> ...



Da kann ich nur Zustimmen! Ich nutze ultimate 64 seit dem ersten Tag und Treiber probleme gabs bis heute bei mir keine.... ich denke deine Aussage trifft vorallem auf dich selbst zu.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Wir sollten aber langsam das "geflame" lassen, falls ein Mod das hier so ansieht. Dann hagelts wie vor ein paar Seiten schon befürchtet Punkte für UNS.
*Also jetzt hoffentlich abschließend: 32Bit ist zumindest in Mid-Class bis High-End Rechnern bald am Ende, spätestens mit Win8 dürfte das endgültige Aus kommen. Dann nutzen wir alle 64Bit ganz selbstverständlich, genauso wie jetzt 32Bit auch. Der Wechsel geht nicht von heute auf morgen, und es gibt natürlich kleine Komplikationen. Dafür aber Microsoft oder 64 Bit verantwortlich zu machen ist Unsinn. Es sind logischer Weise auftretende Probleme, die lassen sich nicht vermeiden.*


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> *Liebe Moderatoren und Administratoren, diese Thread soll DICHT gemacht werden. Weil der Thread sinnlos ist und sich über Windows 64bit meckern.  *
> 
> zum Klartext:
> 
> ...



Wenn du der Meinung bist schicke lieber direkt eine PN an einen Moderator oder drücke den Beitrag-Melden Button.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt wenn du probs mit 64bit hast dann benutz weiter 32bit und fertig
> 
> der thread ist total sinnlos und ein witz
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen. Wer keine 64bit will soll doch bei 32bit, XP, Windows 3.11 oder was auch immer bleiben. Schließlich wird keiner dazu gezwungen auf ein neues Windows umzusteigen. 

Mit alter Hardware Vista zu benutzen ist sowieso nicht der Bringer.

Im übrigen sind die Hersteller (von Drucker etc.) an der Inkompatibilität schuld und nicht Microsoft!




[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> und das posten wir jetzt solange spam bis er geschlossen wird
> *Liebe Moderatoren und Administratoren, diese Thread soll DICHT gemacht werden. Weil der Thread sinnlos ist und sich über Windows 64bit meckern.  *



*Ich belasse es hier mal bei einer öffentlichen Warnung! Spam wird grundsätzlich geahndet. *
Zum Thema schließen siehe oben bei RedBrain!




orca26 schrieb:


> Ich halte von 64 bit auch nix. Gäbe es doch was was merklich Nutzen trägt....





nyso schrieb:


> Es ist nachweislich schneller als 32Bit Systeme! Reicht dir das nicht? Mir schon^^



Yep was auch Benchmarks belgegen (Spiele sind nicht das Maß aller Dinge!) Die größere RAM ünterstützung ist für mich das beste Argument.




nyso schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber langsam das "geflame" lassen, falls ein Mod das hier so ansieht. Dann hagelts wie vor ein paar Seiten schon befürchtet Punkte für UNS.
> *Also jetzt hoffentlich abschließend: 32Bit ist zumindest in Mid-Class bis High-End Rechnern bald am Ende, spätestens mit Win8 dürfte das endgültige Aus kommen. Dann nutzen wir alle 64Bit ganz selbstverständlich, genauso wie jetzt 32Bit auch. Der Wechsel geht nicht von heute auf morgen, und es gibt natürlich kleine Komplikationen. Dafür aber Microsoft oder 64 Bit verantwortlich zu machen ist Unsinn. Es sind logischer Weise auftretende Probleme, die lassen sich nicht vermeiden.*



Kurz und knapp - darauf wird es hinauslaufen.

Hier könnten jetzt noch 100 Antworten im Sinne von "ich bleib bei 32bit" und "nein ich finde 64bit besser" kommen. Hilft aber keinem weiter. Wer kein 64bit will bleibt einfach bei 32bit. Punkt!

Und damit *closed*


----------

